# Hi everyone! xx



## MissSteele (Aug 9, 2010)

Hi everyone, just thought I'd write a note to introduce myself... I've been training for a couple of years - I competed at the Nabba west show and won trained figure, then went on to the British where I came fifth in class 2 (not great! condition wasn't at its best!!) I train at Core Fitness in Plymouth and have had great support and help from the gym... Just looking forward to improving this year and hopefully gaining some allies on here!!

Francesca


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Welcome to UKM.


----------



## TprLG (Jun 1, 2010)

Hellooo and welcome! Awesome glutes! Me jealous


----------



## MissSteele (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks for yr comments! - i would highly recommend core fitness to anyone visiting... great atmosphere, clear advice!


----------



## lolik (Apr 24, 2010)

Hi and welcome enjoy your stay.


----------



## matt1989 (Jun 24, 2010)

hi,

Welcome to UK-Muscle..

great achievements, sure there are many more to come.. lovin the definition


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. Amazing physique if thats you in the Avi!


----------



## MissSteele (Aug 9, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> Welcome to the forum. Amazing physique if thats you in the Avi!


lol - course its me!! thank you!


----------



## stephy (May 24, 2009)

hiii, welcome


----------



## Kate1976 (Jul 19, 2008)

Welcome welcome.......congrats on win and what an incredible physique !


----------



## MissSteele (Aug 9, 2010)

Great to see so many ladies on here


----------



## Jimbo 1 (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome impressive physique well ripped I could do with those abdominals


----------



## lobo (Aug 7, 2010)

hi and welcome!!  looking good! :thumb:


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

Wow miss steele you have been hard at it looking great.

Welcome.


----------



## MissSteele (Aug 9, 2010)

gearchange said:


> Wow miss steele you have been hard at it looking great.
> 
> Welcome.


Thanks - tho i dont look like that all the time!! i wish... that was comp day! bring on next year!


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

welcome  you look awesome


----------



## JB74 (Jan 6, 2008)

Welcome MissSteele good Luck on your progress already looking awesome :thumb:


----------



## doylejlw (Feb 14, 2010)

welcome, looking good :thumbup1:


----------



## MissSteele (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks everyone x


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

welcome


----------



## iron head case (Jul 2, 2008)

Welcome to UKM, congrats on what you have achieved so far


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Welcome to uk-m! What are your plans for the future chick? You planning to compete next year? Crackin avi you got there


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

hey Fran welcome to UKM......


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Welcome francesca - get those shots of you and paul on this thread - they were good  and he likes hiding lol


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

ooooooooo welcome to UKM


----------



## kingliam84 (Feb 7, 2010)

welcome !


----------



## MissSteele (Aug 9, 2010)

Jem said:


> Welcome francesca - get those shots of you and paul on this thread - they were good  and he likes hiding lol


you mean this one?! x


----------



## MissSteele (Aug 9, 2010)

Mrs Weeman said:


> Welcome to uk-m! What are your plans for the future chick? You planning to compete next year? Crackin avi you got there


Hi, thank you! I hope to compete again next year... trying to gain a little more for the rest of this year, and hopefully Nabba west and the british again if everything goes to plan, fingers crossed! x


----------



## stonecoldzero (Aug 30, 2009)

Welcome 

I have a sneaky feeling this is going to turn into one of those really long "welcome" threads that seem to pop up in this section whenever a hotty jumps on board.


----------

